# Cyberjaya - High-tech city with greenery



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> Ericson Regional HQ


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Limkokwing University Of Creative Technology
by umwgeogprof


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


MMU Entrance
by aquavincci


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by uppananda


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Cyberjaya bungalows
by kijal2


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Limkokwing University








http://www.flickr.com/photos/clf/5498209871/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/clf/5498791056/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Cyberjaya is a new planned township with a science park as the core that forms a key part of the *Multimedia Super Corridor* in Malaysia. It is located in the district of Sepang, Selangor and is situated about 50 km south of Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia. This town aspires to be known as the Silicon Valley of Malaysia.

The official opening ceremony for Cyberjaya was held in May 1997

Some roads in Putrajaya/Cyberjaya 
by The Living Albums


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


by harirockford


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The dusk of Cyberpark in Cyberjaya, Malaysia. The massive structure behind is a canopy which next to a lake. There is also a long jogging track surrounding the lake.
by oska fish


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Residences in cyberjaya
by silencegarden


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Limkokwing University Of Creative Technology
by umwgeogprof


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by umwgeogprof


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by CLF


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Limkokwing University Of Creative Technology
by CLF


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

nice modern buildings, the Ericson HQ is fine


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Cyber Heights Villa behind the Cyberjaya Lake
by karheng










by moham3d


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Multimedia University
by NTLam


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Cyberjaya Dell Office
by omega6jin


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Silicon valley of Malaysia! My taxi driver had driven me through this place and it looks even more beautiful upfront than it does in pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks awesome - thanks for sharing


----------



## stanleymalls (Mar 16, 2008)

WHOA! AN ÜBER INTEGRATED CITY! :applause:

There's Putrajaya, then there's Cyberjaya. Neat! 

The naming? Out of this world! :lol:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

**



Dhakaiya said:


> Silicon valley of Malaysia! My taxi driver had driven me through this place and it looks even more beautiful upfront than it does in pictures!












Follow the LDP highway under the bridge – watch out for the signs towards Cyberjaya & P. Meranti. Once you see the sign, keep to the left lane and prepare to exit the highway into Cyberjaya

You are right


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

hp
by 觀景窗外的生活


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

nice, but its in Malaysia, isn't it?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

_Limkokwing University of Creative Technology_
by CLF


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by I'm DAN


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by NTLam


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

A View of Cyberjaya with Putrajaya in the Background 
by CGAtlan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


President's office of the Multimedia University
by ThoiryK


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Persiaran multimedia


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by mohd salim-yunus


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by mohd salim-yunus


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by mohd salim-yunus










INVENTQJAYA


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by subu26973 



















Cyberjaya International College


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nazrey said:


> A View of Cyberjaya with Putrajaya in the Background
> by CGAtlan


Very nice pic :cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by barracuda.fish 
http://flickr.com/photos/assakhof/3220807183/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Data Centre,Cyberjaya (NEW)
by arwenetik


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Some bridges in Cyberjaya, Selangor
by ylss of multiply.com


----------



## lohxy (Jun 4, 2009)

nazrey said:


> Some bridges in Cyberjaya, Selangor
> by ylss of multiply.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

SATYAM MALAYSIA GLOBAL DELIVARY CAMPUS









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25339030


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bridges photos: are very nice, indeed


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

HSBC and IBM Buildings
by Koala Kovach
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3810464591/in/set-72157622008477166/


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Modern,very good!


----------



## eL yOrSh (Jul 22, 2008)

wow, amazing pics, :applause:


----------



## dexa (Oct 27, 2009)

^^Fantastic Views nazrey!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

My photo


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

DHL


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KLIA Transit station @ Precinct 7
From flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like to see those great buildings by architectural style


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5597592461/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5598157156/in/photostream


----------



## ISwitch (Mar 24, 2009)

wow, so high tech!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42676833








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42676867


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5640520669/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alongnizam/5612705844/


----------

